

Ask HN: what do you think of the name Squiry? - Ritu

I have been looking for a brandanle domain to launch a service for quite sometime. I picked squiry cause it's short and brandanble, in my opinion.<p>Would love to hear your take. Also what are some factors you base your decision on when choosing a name?
======
chris_dcosta
Names are hard to choose, but you shouldn't spend too much time on it at the
expense of developing your idea.

It's common now to try to make an english-like brand name, but there's an
implicit false assumption that everyone will be able to work out a pun-like
significance, but that doesn't work in countries where english is not a first
language.

Of course that depends on who your target audience is going to be.

------
rodw
For what it's worth, I'm not sure how to pronounce "squiry". I would have
guessed "skwer-e", but that sounds unlike most English words I know. Reading
this page, maybe "squire-e"? "s-queer-e" (as in s-query)?

It's not even that I couldn't choose between two ways to read it, but that I
couldn't come up with one good way to read it.

To me that seems like bad sign.

------
mjs00
Often you can have name relate in some direct or indirect what to what the
service does, or something unique about it.

If you are playing off '(In)quiry', FYI my first impression was pronouncing
more like 'Squirrel', "SQUIR-Y" rather than "S-QUIR-Y".

~~~
leeHS
I agree with this. I saw squiry, but my mind instantly converted it to
squirrely. My 2 cents.

------
Ritu
Thanks for your feedback. The idea was to go more like (In)quiry

------
petervandijck
It's fine.

------
hendrix
something like "s" "query".

